# Where have you been Canadian version.



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Alright Canadian version time. Below is the link.

http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCanadianStates


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

just quebec and ontario


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Ontario,*

I've only been to Niagara Falls and Toronto, therefore I've only been to Ontario, the largest populated Canadian province! :banana:


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

not well travelled in canada
only cleared the golden horseshoe, montreal, and vancouver


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^Ditto for the map.

I live on the Ontario/Quebec border and I've only been to the Vancouver airport. 

My Canada map is much less thorough than my world map.


----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)

Only Ontario.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

For me:









Toronto, Montréal, Québec City, Ottawa, Niagara Falls and Niagara-on-the-Lake


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

and yes, Ive been to Yukon near Skagway.


----------



## BlocQuebec (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Siopao said:


> and yes, Ive been to Yukon near Skagway.


You have missed the best province out west!


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

My US map is far more impressive (and I call myself "Canadian" :nono

Anyways...BC, ON, QC (does a stopover in AB count?)


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Lived in Toronto for 3 years when younger, and visited Montreal and Ottawa..

I haven't been to Canada since 2001 though


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Ontario, Quebec, and Nova Scotia. Part of my family is from that area. My Scottish side settled in the Bay of Fundy and then emigrated to the States.


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

*Just Ontario*


----------



## Haber (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Just Ontario and Quebec unfortunately, in Canada.


----------



## G-roy (Jun 4, 2006)

Haber said:


>


exactly what my map would look like.


----------



## Yank in exile (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a friend from St John's who convinced me to go further East than Montréal on the last trip—which was the best advice I've ever gotten (and which I've quite vigorously passed on). Atlantic Canada is great in the Summer—especially NL's West Coast. My only regret: not taking the ferry to Labrador (the map software doesn't let you separate them—feels like cheating!).

One of these days I'll stray North of the 60. Takes more planning, though, from what I understand.


----------

